# Kerfmaster plan for swap



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I think this will work well ... thoughts?

I hope to make a couple of them for the swap this weekend.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks very different from other designs I've seen. Not much information given there to build from, but maybe enough for you to proceed. Make one and try it out before building more.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

The darker part on the top is what you use to measure the desired width you want. The lighter part is what you set to the offset for the kerf.

I am in the process of making one today ... I'll post pics later.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

so ... i'm on my fourth try to make this thing ... the first one i realized the design was wrong ... i screwed up the others because i was rushing ... i haven't messed this one up ... yet ...


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have finally seen the error in my understanding of how this Thingie works. My original design was just plain wrong. Here is the new plan ... I am much more certain that this is correct:


----------

